# after 2 year she said'i need a break'



## mterk (Nov 9, 2012)

hello long story short,i married 2 year now me 24 my wife is 36 years old.we r in diffirent countries atm and she keeps accuse me wit bein liar and give excuses to her,der only a week for me to get test done and move to n.ireland.but 2 days ago she said'she need a break'me did not rush 4 the apply to visa cuz didnt want her think i was wit her 4 visa so dunno wat suld i do..i did love her but atm she doesnt answer my calls..and says her son is sick and she cant cope with my bheivor aswell...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fallensoldier (May 6, 2012)

What country are you from? And where is she living? -- Why the separate lives? And why did you marry a woman so much older than you??


----------

